# #1 In Blocked Shots



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

We are #1 in blocked shots which doesn't mean anything. That's the reason we should not have given Theo Ratliff the money we gave him. Blocked shots should not even be a stat.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Blocked shots generally means another shot for the opponent. This is the case because the ball goes out of bounds or the block shot goes to one of their teammates. Stop blocking shots Joel and Theo!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> We are #1 in blocked shots which doesn't mean anything. That's the reason we should not have given Theo Ratliff the money we gave him. Blocked shots should not even be a stat.


The stat keepers are Muslim. That's the problem.

barfo


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

This is, by far, the most confusing thread I've ever seen.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Whatever, Grinch.


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

Blocked shots = How many times are guards are beat.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Yes, they should stop blocking shots and instead let the ball go into the hoop for two points. Marvelous deduction.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

block shots are an important stat, you cant say that theo isnt a valuable player its just the fact that we are one of the top TO teams and that we are one of the teams that gets a low number of assists, we commit more fouls then other teams, sure we are #1 in blocks but we are #20 or worse in most catagories. i hate flamo threads like this, you take one stat and make it seem like its a game changing thing. cool we outshoot our opponents the last 7 games, but we only won 2. we shoudl stop outshooting out opponents and we will win more thats the answer!!! yah thats it!!!


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> block shots are an important stat, you cant say that theo isnt a valuable player its just the fact that we are one of the top TO teams and that we are one of the teams that gets a low number of assists, we commit more fouls then other teams, sure we are #1 in blocks but we are #20 or worse in most catagories. i hate flamo threads like this, you take one stat and make it seem like its a game changing thing. cool we outshoot our opponents the last 7 games, but we only won 2. we shoudl stop outshooting out opponents and we will win more thats the answer!!! yah thats it!!!


Nope, I'm pointing out that shooting is not a problem. Rebounding and turnovers are. Number one thing that needs to happen is better rebounding and we took a step in the right direction tonight but I still think we should cut Charles Smith and sign Dennis Rodman for one last hurrah!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Nope, I'm pointing out that shooting is not a problem. Rebounding and turnovers are. Number one thing that needs to happen is better rebounding and we took a step in the right direction tonight but I still think we should cut Charles Smith and sign Dennis Rodman for one last hurrah!


I think we should sign a tub of vanilla ice cream. 

barfo


----------



## chula vista blazer (Jul 13, 2005)

You must have an unhealthy obsession with vanilla ice cream....or, I must be really slow tonight..


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> I think we should sign a tub of vanilla ice cream.
> 
> barfo


Only if we sign a keg of Root Beer for the backcourt.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Coach Red Beaulieu says:

"What are you, boy... are you stu... stu... stupid!?"


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Blocked shots should not even be a stat.


 :mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: 
:mob: :mob: :mob: :mob: 
:mob: :mob: :mob: :mob:


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

It's a valid point to bring up. Defensive rebounding is a huge problem with this team and having your center out of position trying to block shots is a part of it. With that said, I don't see being a great shot blocking team as a bad thing. We just have to adapt, and make the fowards more responsible for cleaning up the boards around Joel and Theo. Our guards have to get better at collecting their blocks. That's something that Damon and NVE were good at. That should come with more experience with eachother. It's easy to forget how little chemistry these guys have. Most of them haven't played more than one season with eachother.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

At least it proves we are not the worst team, if you feel it needs proving, the worst team has it's players getting beat and no rebounds but doesn't get blocks!

I think we are in the (top of)bottom third right now but will be in the middle third by the at least the end of the season.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Goldmember said:


> It's a valid point to bring up. Defensive rebounding is a huge problem with this team and having your center out of position trying to block shots is a part of it. With that said, I don't see being a great shot blocking team as a bad thing. We just have to adapt, and make the fowards more responsible for cleaning up the boards around Joel and Theo. Our guards have to get better at collecting their blocks. That's something that Damon and NVE were good at. That should come with more experience with eachother. It's easy to forget how little chemistry these guys have. Most of them haven't played more than one season with eachother.


Thank you Goldmember. You understand what I'm talking about. I hope your family has a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

There is a difference between blocking shots and blocking them effectively. The best shot blockers of all time not only blocked shots, but instead of trying to make a show of it and sending it as far away from themselves as possible, either tip the ball to themselves for control of it, or control it to one of the guards or forwards to trigger a fast break. The second thing is, that when your center blocks shots, your power forward has to protect the boards and be ready to get the ball as well. Until about 3 games ago this had not been happening a lot, but has been happening more as Zbo has picked up his activity level. Hopefully him and the centers will sync up, and we will stop losing so many of those blocked shots.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Goldmember said:


> It's a valid point to bring up. Defensive rebounding is a huge problem with this team and having your center out of position trying to block shots is a part of it. With that said, I don't see being a great shot blocking team as a bad thing. We just have to adapt, and make the fowards more responsible for cleaning up the boards around Joel and Theo. Our guards have to get better at collecting their blocks. That's something that Damon and NVE were good at. That should come with more experience with eachother. It's easy to forget how little chemistry these guys have. Most of them haven't played more than one season with eachother.


And some of them haven't even played with anyone else (NBA at least.

The blocked shots are not the problem, rebounding and hustle plays after are.

Last night OUtlaw probably played his best defense and rebounding ever. at least this year. If he can learn to do that he can make a bige step toward being an All-Star. Zack is getting better too in both catagories. 

Give this team another ten games and if we see the same improvement as we have seen lately we will be very competitive with most teams.

gatorpops


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Thank you Goldmember. You understand what I'm talking about. I hope your family has a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


Thank you, and Merry Christmas to you and yours too.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

The earlier posts on this thread I think have a valid point - the Blazers' high number of blocked shots is in part related to the fact that the guards are too willing to let the other teams' guards blow past them, with Przybilla or Ratliff in blocking shots. That's a problem, and I would prefer that Portland's centers got fewer shot-blocking opportunities, and instead, opposing guards were kept out of the lane and forced to take difficult perimeter shots by the Blazers' guards. That would allow the Blazers' center to focus more on boxing out and rebounding. 

However, with the guards unable to keep their men out of the lane, I'm extremely grateful that Przybilla and Ratliff are patrolling the lane. Along those lines, Goldmember is correct - the Blazers' forwards and guards need to be aware of shot-blocking situations so they can anticipate where the caron is going to head and get there. If you get burned by your man, and Pryzbilla or Ratliff bails you out with a block, at least do your center the courtesy of collecting the rebound, huh? 

If the Blazers can come up with more defensive rebounds (something they've certainly improved at on this road trip), they should be able to get more easy opportunities in transition. That would help with the Blazers' other big problem - not being able to score consistently in the half-court.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

gatorpops said:


> Give this team another ten games and if we see the same improvement as we have seen lately we will be very competitive with most teams.
> 
> gatorpops


Most teams yes, but not with teams like say the Pistions.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Nope, I'm pointing out that shooting is not a problem. Rebounding and turnovers are. Number one thing that needs to happen is better rebounding and we took a step in the right direction tonight but I still think we should cut Charles Smith and sign Dennis Rodman for one last hurrah!


scoring is a problem - we are LAST in the league at avg points scored per game, considering that id hardly say scoring is satisfactory and nothing to worry about. 

but you are right in that boards and turnovers are issues that need to be addressed -we are 22nd in turnover avg and 29th in opponent turnovers. were also last in steals.

our own rebound avg is about mid in the league but we are dead last in allowed offensive boards but i dont think thats any suprise to anyone.. 

all info is here
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/statistics

and lookie there , we are LAST in the league in free throw % at 66.7 which is fricking terrible - those are gimmies with enough practice and with the trouble we have scoring we should at least be making the most of the free shots 

clippers are #1 , who would have thunk it.

id love to know that nate makes of all this


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

The way I look at it is, if you have a good shot blocker in the middle, then it might create a situation in which the opposing players _think twice_ about their shot potentially being blocked. Intimidation could very well be a bigger factor in all this.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ABM said:


> The way I look at it is, if you have a good shot blocker in the middle, then it might create a situation in which the opposing players _think twice_ about their shot potentially being blocked. Intimidation could very well be a bigger factor in all this.


That's true. It'll alter a lot of shots and make some take more jump shots then normal.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I think that more than a problem of the other team getting the ball after blocks, or our centers not being in possition, it is the mentality of our perimeter players that they don't have to worry if their man gets by them because they have backup. Well, the backup is good, but they can't stop everything, and a layup, even if some get blocked, is a much higher percentage shot than a long jumper, and a lot of times the opponants (see Phoenix, although they shot lights out from everywhere) get a lot of short jumpers in the lane. Over the shot blockers, but past the defenders. So basically, we need better perimeter defenders.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Can't Viktor play good defense against a SF and and Ruben against a SG? That leaves us at PG. I thought Blake and Jack would be good defenders.


----------

